

Jumping the Paywall: How to freely share research without being arrested - strenren
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=LPeaqQiP

======
strenren
Presentation slides from the workshop are now available from either of the
following mirrors, in either ODP or PDF format:

[https://a.pomf.se/fdgolh.odp](https://a.pomf.se/fdgolh.odp)
[https://infotomb.com/z8cyf.odp](https://infotomb.com/z8cyf.odp)

[https://a.pomf.se/sjhxzb.pdf](https://a.pomf.se/sjhxzb.pdf)
[https://infotomb.com/7ugoe.pdf](https://infotomb.com/7ugoe.pdf)

Email stormharding a t ruggedinbox.com if the links are down.

There will eventually be a more comprehensive how-to booklet, which should be
released next month (late May).

~~~
strenren
Corresponding MD5 checksums:

ODP: 68E7A4812F32D807DF8480DD75355A2C

PDF: 78E17F9201E6F09189ABAC247813655B

------
69lolwut420
Looks fascinating, relevant and useful, especially for those of us on the
privileged side of the paywall...

But will there be slides/transcripts available? Most of us aren't in the UK
and I suspect that most of us aren't able to travel there on such short
notice.

~~~
strenren
From the Reddit thread [0] where I saw this:

"Slides/notes will definitely be put online after the event. Any audio-visual
recordings/livestreams will depend on if anyone attending will make them."

[0]
[https://reddit.com/r/Scholar/comments/32r2io/how_to_freely_s...](https://reddit.com/r/Scholar/comments/32r2io/how_to_freely_share_research_without_being/cqecxr2)

------
dcbrown
Is there any kind of registration for the event? I will be travelling from
Hampshire so want to make sure there is room available

~~~
strenren
There is no registration for the event (to help maintain the safety of
attendees and avoid the possibility of attendance register monitoring).

The room has 60 seats, and there is additional space that would fit maybe 20
more persons (total room size is 116m^2) [0].

Arriving early would help secure a seat. Space constraints are unfortunately
one of the disadvantages of meatspace events.

[0]
[https://www.gold.ac.uk/media/30864_L07_Third%20Floor_Rev%20Q...](https://www.gold.ac.uk/media/30864_L07_Third%20Floor_Rev%20Q.pdf)

------
strenren
Specific questions/comments can be emailed to stormharding a t ruggedinbox.com

